# Any LOST fans?



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 12, 2005)

OMG this series is amazing. 
3 episodes back to back and I'm hoked. 
Can't wait for next week.
What does everyone else think?


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Aug 12, 2005)

I just started watching it this summer while they are airing the reruns. Yes, it is very addictive. I love it. The only thing is that they are skipping some episodes and I am confused....


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 12, 2005)

omg i LOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEE lost!! my dh and i are TOTALLY addicted to that show! we started watching it from when it started cos it got such excellent reviews, and we were hooked at episode 1!!!! lol! annndddd could sawyer BE any hotter??????????


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 14, 2005)

me too!! I watched it from the start and was immediately hooked....I was a bit disapointed with the finale tho...coulda been better but next season should be awesome!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_me too!! I watched it from the start and was immediately hooked....I was a bit disapointed with the finale tho...coulda been better but next season should be awesome!_

 
yeahhhh janice ita with you.. i WAS kinda disappointed in the season finale.. i wanted to see what was inside the hatch dammit!!! did u see that they're introducing new characters when the new season starts? michelle rodriguez and that guy from Oz?? dooood i can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 14, 2005)

Do we get to see what the thing in the forest is by the end of the first season?


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_Do we get to see what the thing in the forest is by the end of the first season?_

 
kinda... not a full shot tho...


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 14, 2005)

I can't wait.


----------



## user2 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Juney!
What is in the woods? (Give me a PM if necessary! TIA!)

I'm really addicted to that series! It's as addictive as The OC and any CSI!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 17, 2006)

*Lost*

Anyone here watch it?  We got the first series for xmas and watched the whole thing in a matter of days.  Now we're addicted, but also frustrated.  What is up with the stupid cliffhangers and stories that go nowhere.  Like what happened to the irish guy that was manning the bunker?  Where'd he go?  And what about the egyptian heiroglyphics on the last episode?  Did anyone figure out what they mean?  Sigh, the show is great but it leaves so many unanswered questions.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh my God!
I love LOST!!!!
Yeah, I just hope we get some answers in the second season. 
It totally drives me crazy but I love it!


----------



## dcmo (Feb 17, 2006)

Me too! Love the show..although I found this season is not quite as exciting for some reason. I read on another site that the hieroglyphics translated into "to cause death" or "to die"...don't know the source..just what someone had posted. Will be interesting to see where that leads. Could have something to do with the sickness that Rousseau kept talking about?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 17, 2006)

Well since Rousseau mentioned that they got the sickness after visiting the black rock (which was the ship)  I figured it was some sort of plague that everyone was getting.  Rats + old ships = death.  But now I'm wondering if it's radiation sickness from the bunkers and it's some sort of nuclear site.  Arrghh, the show just is so darn mysterious, but I'm suckered right in


----------



## lackofcolor (Feb 19, 2006)

I am way too addicted to it!  I REALLY want to know what the heck is going on with walt!!  Why did they only want him and what is he doing with the others??  
And I am soooo interested in what they will do with this guy they have in the hatch. I know he is an other.  Jack better not let him go.  
And I love sayid for saying to charlie "do you remember" I GOT THE CHILLS when he said that.
Seriously...it seems like the charecters do forget all these awful things the others did.  Hang charlie...steal claire...shoot sawyer...blow up the raft sawyer, mike and jin were on and leave them die in the ocean...

But Jack is trying to bulid an army..i am interested to see how that goes.
okay i can go on forever about lost.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 19, 2006)

Me too, I'm so hooked.  I can't wait for Wednesday nights......Oh, and I loved how Sayid said he knew the guy was an Other because he didn't feel guilty for beating the crap out of him


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 19, 2006)

yep i watch it though i havnt seen the 2nd series yet, bit annoyed it's goin to drag out for several series's though


----------



## user2 (Feb 20, 2006)

I loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove Lost!!!

It's amazing! I'm really addicted!
My parents gave me the DVD box for christmas yay!

I'm always up-to-date since I daolnwod the latest episodes!!

And I HATE Michelle Rodriguez! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But Sawyer is ultra-hott.....the scene when he looked angry in the dark on the boat..... *droolsandfaints*


----------



## Locke (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_And I HATE Michelle Rodriguez! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*_

 
I hate her too! I really hope she dies, and soon. 

But other than Ana Lucia I love love love Lost. Such a brilliant show! I thought the second season started pretty slow, but I think it's picking up


----------



## user2 (Feb 21, 2006)

OMG this whole Michael/Walt thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Kate is uberpretty!!!!


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 22, 2006)

omg my mac sista's have now become my lost sistas

i love lost omg i dissed it when it first came out and was all 'wtf who is gonna watch this and how many shows can they have' and now every wed i need to watch...i am so sick i watch repeats


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 22, 2006)

*Lost*

OMG, I too am glad there are OTHERS on this site who are fans of LOST.  I love, love, LOVE it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , one of my two favorite shows.  I missed quite a bit of the first season (watched it on re-runs during the summer), but now I am totally loyal.

I keep hearing how people want Ana Lucia to die (a group of people were discussing it on the MetroNorth RR), but she is too strong of a character (physically) they need her, I also think Jack needs her (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Its too early in time for her to die.


----------



## user4 (Feb 22, 2006)

oh god, dont get me started on how addictive this show is... it's so ridiculously good!!!!!!! 

about ana lucia..... she pisses me off even though sawyer is starting to get on my last verve lately!!! ugh, what is his issue????????


----------



## Shawna (Feb 22, 2006)

Aww, it's a repeat tonight


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 22, 2006)

Really, we were supposed to get a new episode.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 22, 2006)

And it's a two hour special re-showing of the pilot episode.  Sigh, if I wanted to see that again, I'd watch the dvd.  They just had a five week break and now more breaks again.  I wanna know what happens.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 23, 2006)

*Don’t Hate Me!*

I was so disappointed, repeats, which I watched anyway. Supposed to be new one next week, Lets keep our fingers crossed.

Pick Michele: Don’t Hate Me

http://tmz.aol.com/chatter_zone?deeplink=CZ00360&band_type=highband


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Feb 24, 2006)

LOST IS SOOOO AMAZING!!!!!! i'm as addicted to it as i am to mac.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 1, 2006)

I think it's new tonight.......will post thoughts on it later


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 18, 2006)

ooohhh sorry to bring up an old thread but i need to talk with some other people about LOST. I watched the whole first season in 3 days and DLed the 2nd season and watched it in 4.

LOVE IT!!!!


I also think that all the females in the show are annoying aside from Sun, obly because she doesn't speak that often. Claire -- annoying, Freckles -- annoying especially after they could have gotten them killed, and Ana Lucia -- my favorite (sarcastic)....


----------



## Shawna (Mar 18, 2006)

The thing that really annoys me about this show is that they show a new episode and then show old ones for 3 weeks.  So much for continuity.  I think we get a new episode next week.  I can't wait.  I love this show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   And yeah, what is up with the cranky annoying female characters?


----------



## Shawna (Mar 23, 2006)

This better be a new episode tonight........


----------



## Shawna (Mar 23, 2006)

Did anyone else watch this?  Anyone think they are heading into a huge trap?  That prisoner is definitely one of the others...........
And how stupid is Anna Lucia???


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 23, 2006)

It was new episode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !  Yeah, I can't believe they fell for it; well it makes for a very exciting episode next week.  Its driving me crazy that the woman finding the place where Claire was taken, hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh the crazy French lady! hahaha

id ont know if Henry is leading him into a trap.....i think he's just weird? I never expect what I think is oging to happen on Lost cause I'm going to lead myself to believe its a trap and then theres going to be some crazy plot twist!!

But if the previews for next week they found the hot air balloon? i dunno!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 24, 2006)

I think the balloon is a decoy set up by the others.  This show just keeps getting better and better.  Oh, and what about Sun being pregnant if her husband can't father children?  And she swears she didn't cheat so I'm wondering if it is the virus that Claire's baby was vaccinated for?  So many questions....


----------



## mishy1053 (Mar 25, 2006)

I think its all probably a trap.  Henry can be convincing sometimes, but one time, not too long after they first captured him he had this creepy smirk... if I was this scared guy that had crashed in a balloon, lost my wife, and was now being beaten by these people I wouldnt have a smirk like that.  I think something is up with him.


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 28, 2006)

i agree, henry is WAY too creepy & weird to not be one of the others. ugh.

idk if this was posted but on one of the lost forums, someone discovered that the heiroglyphs meant something along the lines of "command to die" or "killing".. now i cant wait for wednesday :O


----------



## Shawna (Mar 29, 2006)

It's new tonight...........


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.islostarepeat.com/


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 30, 2006)

Things that need to be discussed:

1. the blacklight map
2. the automatic lockdown
3. "henry gale"
4. the dharma food drop off


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 30, 2006)

^^^ what torrent site did u use to dl from?


----------



## Shawna (Mar 30, 2006)

OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG why can't it be next wednesday already??  Holy crap, that was an awesome episode.  My hubby tried to find out about the map, but he didn't get much info other than there are several other bunkers on the island.  Who's Henry Gale?  Was the poor guy actually a balloonist who landed on the island?  I think the fake Henry did something to start that lockdown because he was sent tby the others to infiltrate and get a picture of that map.  I think the others are on the island searching for something and need all the pieces of the puzzle.  How weird is it that he knew the number code and never questioned what had to be done and then he must have done something to get that map to pop up.  Man, I love this show.  Oh and yeah, I talk that fast and disconnected irl if I'm excited.


----------



## lackofcolor (Apr 3, 2006)

Did anyone else get the chills when they showed the picture of the real henry gale?  And whyyy does he look familiar, i could not place it if he was in an eposoid of lost before maybe a small camo part(you know how they like to show ppl's lives crossing w/o them knowing it) or if i just know him from somewhere else. 
I dont think that guy was sent by the others to look for something bc he was captured by the foreign lady i think he just fell into her trap by accident.  but next week hurley one and i know he cannot die!!!!  
And Sun pregnant?!  I wonder if they will have her actually have it or mis-carriage


----------



## Shawna (Apr 3, 2006)

I didn't pick up on this, it was on a lost board, but did anyone realize that when Locke was doing the home inspection that it was Sayid's long lost love?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 2, 2006)

bump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





just watchin series 2 episode 1 now 

does anyone else except me find this at times extremely slow and hate the flashbacks *yawn*


----------



## Ms. Z (May 2, 2006)

Oh, I had not noticed that, I'm going to have to closely inspect that ID card the next time they repeat the epidode.

I don't think Sun will have a miscarriage, I think her baby is coming for a reason. 

So happy, new episode tomorrow (May 3rd) and for the following 2 weeks! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lackofcolor* 
_Did anyone else get the chills when they showed the picture of the real henry gale? And whyyy does he look familiar, i could not place it if he was in an eposoid of lost before maybe a small camo part(you know how they like to show ppl's lives crossing w/o them knowing it) or if i just know him from somewhere else. 
I dont think that guy was sent by the others to look for something bc he was captured by the foreign lady i think he just fell into her trap by accident. but next week hurley one and i know he cannot die!!!! 
And Sun pregnant?! I wonder if they will have her actually have it or mis-carriage_


----------



## Ms. Z (May 2, 2006)

Yes, I did.  Now we know the connection between him and Sayid.  I think everyone for the exception of Claire (unless I missed it) has a connection to someone on the island.

Locke to Sayid's lost love 
Jack to Sawyer (he met Jacks' dad) 
Jack to the guy who ran out of the hatch (they met when Jack was trying to save his future wife's life) 
Hurley to Libby (they were both residents @ the same hospital) 
The middle aged black woman to Locke (she is the only one who remembers him in the wheelchair, they have both been cured of their ailment/disabilities since they have been on the island) 
Who else has a connection?

I think the guy who Hurley got the numbers from @ the hospital might be the one who was originally in the hatch w/the guy who ran out. 
Could Sawyer & Kate be related? AUGH!!!!!!!!!! 
 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I didn't pick up on this, it was on a lost board, but did anyone realize that when Locke was doing the home inspection that it was Sayid's long lost love?_


----------



## Ms. Z (May 2, 2006)

*LOST. What do you think is going on?*

Does anyone think this show has some religious basis?  A group of firends was discussing on the train (I also saw a few blogs where people wrote and think this too). 

Some of the people in the group feel that Mr. Eko is supposed to be like a Jesus and Locke the devil.  Someone suggested to me that maybe Claire's baby is supposed to be evil (remember how the tarot reader got scared when doing her reading) and Sun's the christ child.

How about how the "others" only seem to kidnap people they feel are good (like the children) and don't want the survivors (who so far, many have really bad past).

The "others" better not be a group of pedophiles (someone suggested that too), that would make me so freakin' mad!

Who do think is going to die this season?  On the one hand I think it will be Libby.  Why? Because she's trying to change Hurley's lifestyle & because she's falling for him; It seems good things are not meant for Hurley.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   On the other hand, I think  think it could be Jin, he's sort of insignificant.  If this show really has a religious tone to it, he may not be the real father to Sun's baby.
Who is the person you want gone?  The one who calls himself Henry.  I know alot of people want Ana Lucia gone, but I don't agree. Why?

She is a leader and physically strong, very mush needed in the army they are about too put together. 
She has to save the children they kidnapped from her group (passengers). 
I have my own feelings about what is going on, but they are so Sci-Fi, (which others on blogs have expressed & say would be uspset if it does turn out this way) maybe I'll discuss them later.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 4, 2006)

*N*



















































*! *
Not Ana Lucia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​I didn't expect it, at least not yet.  Ana Lucia & Libby gone, I'm so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*!*  Well at least Ana Lucia got herself a little something something before her demise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Have to go, I'll be back.


----------



## Shawna (May 4, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG OMG,  I can't believe the episode last night!!!!!!!!!!  And the preview for next week showed Mr. Echo getting knocked off a cliff!  What the heck is going on?  I think there are only two more episodes left in this season.  ARRRRRGH, I can't wait a whole summer to see what happens.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_OMG OMG OMG OMG, I can't wait a whole summer to see what happens._

 
I feel the same way, its torture.

OK, I'm back 

I'm so upset that Ana Lucia and Libby were both killed. I'm also upset that Michael has gone crazy. Ana Lucia died w/o ever letting Jack know that she met his father and more important, that he has a SISTER!? Could she be on the island too? Could it be Claire, how about one of the children the "others' abducted from Ana Lucia, or maybe she's one of the other survivors from the plane that we haven't met yet.

I was hoping that the demise of AnaLucia & Libby were a dream sequence but the next day on 1010 Wins news they made a comment about how the DWI charges agaisnt both characters might have had something to do with it. A little after hearing that M. Rodriguez was interviewed on GMA and she said that her contaract was only for this season and that she felt bad that she could not tell the other cast members.


----------



## ShirleyK (May 9, 2006)

Locke link with Hurley too... Hurley owns a box company which Locke wroking for...


----------



## lackofcolor (May 9, 2006)

there are connections everywhere with them...boone was in the police station when sawyer was being dragged in there.  Sayid and Kate through Kate's dad(well not biological dad now we know) he is the one that got Sayid into being a torterer(horrid spelling i know).  umm I really think Claire is going to be jacks half sister that woman looked like claire.  and i am glad ana is gone i do not think she is that great of an actress and i do not think libby is dead bc she has not had a flashback.
seriously you cannot build up a story and not have a flashback for her!!!!
I also think that claire has more connections but if you think about it she has only had really ONE flashback of her life prier to the plan crash bc her episoid this season was a flashback of what happened to her when ethan took her.  
Eko better not die and i do not think him and locke are counter parts good vs evil bc locke is good one.
I do think though that Libby will die by the season end but i think she might be critical condition if she is dead and i am wrong then only eko and bernard from the tail section are alive.
That ending i had to watch 3 times my jaw was on the floor I NEVER SAW it coming michael turning.  but i think it might be because the others leader told him if he killed ana and got "henry" out he will get his boy back.
and what made me upset kinda is Kate KNOWS those ragidy clothes are costumes and when michael was telling them how they dress ragisy no one said anything or second guessed it even though ETHAN, GOODWIN AND HENRY were dressed in clean clothes.


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2006)

Don't forget that Hurley had a flashback that had Libby in the mental hospital with him.  I don't quite want her to die yet.  I want that to be resolved first.  It is also pissing me off that Kate won't tell anyone about the rags because she feels left out of Jack's new group.  Stupid stupid Kate.   I can't wait for Wednesday


----------



## Ms. Z (May 9, 2006)

Yeah, I forgot about the costumes; why hasn't Kate said anything?  Ethan needed regular clothes to fit in with the group, but I have wondered why Henry was not dirty & wearing torn clothes.  Why are the "others" wearing costumes because they know the survivors?  I have a feeling that one of the "others" is Locke's natural father.  

WOW, I had not noticed that it was Kate's stepfather that recruited Sayid, I'm gonna have to pay close attention during the re-runs this summer.

Do you think Michael killed Henry and claimed self defense, or did he just hurt himself to blame it all on Henry?  I think Libby is dead, if she's alive she would tell her group that it was Michael who shot her and that she saw him standing over Ana Lucia w/the gun.

This show is great, it has me going crazy, I can't wait for tomorrow's episode.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 10, 2006)

You were right! Check out tonight's preview!
http://us.video.aol.com/video.index.adp?mode=2&pmmsid=1644276

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lackofcolor* 
_ i do not think libby is dead bc she has not had a flashback.
seriously you cannot build up a story and not have a flashback for her!!!!
I also think that claire has more connections but if you think about it she has only had really ONE flashback of her life prier to the plan crash bc her episoid this season was a flashback of what happened to her when ethan took her. 
Eko better not die and i do not think him and locke are counter parts good vs evil bc locke is good one.
I do think though that Libby will die by the season end but i think she might be critical condition if she is dead and i am wrong then only eko and bernard from the tail section are alive.
._


----------



## Shawna (May 10, 2006)

Just found out we have three episodes left before the season ends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I thought we only had two, and the last episode is supposed to be a two hour episode.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 11, 2006)

Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the 411, I thought we only had two, where did you hear that?

Libby's death was so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_





 Just found out we have three episodes left before the season ends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought we only had two, and the last episode is supposed to be a two hour episode._


----------



## Shawna (May 11, 2006)

It was in my local newspaper under the fine tuning section.  It only had a small blurb about the episode last night and then went on to say that there were two more after it with the final 2 hour episode airing on May 24th.  

It was awful when Libby died last night.  Hurley looked so sad, and guilty for forgetting the blankets.   I wanted to know why she was in the mental hospital with Hurley.  I hope we still find out somehow.  I need to know the answers!!


----------



## lackofcolor (May 11, 2006)

I bet they will explain it in a hurley flashback maybe or somehow tie in her flashback, they have a way of doing that like when boone died but they still had him in shannon's flashback last season.  
AND PLEASE does ANYONE know where i can watch a preview for next week's show!  I worked late last night and had someone tape it for me and the tape ran out 4 mintues before the ending but thankfully they have the entire show on abc so i just watched the last 4 minutes on that but they didnt have previews for the next one and I AM DYINGGGG to see it, i heard it is micheals about what happened to him but i want to actually see it!!

More people connected= eko and claires psychic and he said he was a hack but he predicted claires fate pretty darn good.  and i really wonder if they will figure out a way to watch back logs of that tape and see micheal shooting them.  
and the button...does nothing of course i knew it was some type of experiment.
i really hope that we find out where desmond went too haha i heard he is going to be appearing the last one's of this season and might be connected to libby in a way but that could be a rumor.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 11, 2006)

Can't help you w/this, but from the preview it looked like a great next episode.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lackofcolor* 
_IAND PLEASE does ANYONE know where i can watch a preview for next week's show

More people connected= eko and claires psychic and he said he was a hack but he predicted claires fate pretty darn good.  WOW, you're observant, I thought Claire's Psychic was a young thin person. and i really wonder if they will figure out a way to watch back logs of that tape and see micheal shooting them. 
and the button...does nothing of course i knew it was some type of experiment.
i really hope that we find out where desmond went too  Yes, this is driving me crazy!   haha i heard he is going to be appearing the last one's of this season and might be connected to libby in a way but that could be a rumor._


----------



## mishy1053 (May 11, 2006)

So yeah, I dont think I can wait a week for the next episode.   I cant believe the seasons almost over.  I'm gonna be dying over the summer!


----------



## lackofcolor (May 12, 2006)

ha I am not observant I have just seen every one a zillion times it seems.  
I have the first season on DVD in which I have watched way too many times.  
and i tape every show from the second season so far bc I like going back and watching again bc i miss things.  i usually pop in a tape at random when i am getting ready/eating in the morning cause i am that big of a lost freak! 
I am seriously wondering if someone else will die before the season is over, I hope not but if it is maybe it will be someone not known like how arzt blew up in the finale. (even thought he was in 3 episoids i loved him especially when they showed he helped claire with her bags on the plane) 
Another connection not sure if anyone said this already but Jack operated on Shannon's father and he died bc Jack chose to work on his future wife(not knowing her at that time) bc she had a better chance to live. 
cannot wait to see what happened to micheal and i am soooo glad they are showing it THIS season and not next like they did with claire.

And seriously...when will they explain how locke got crippled!!!


----------



## Shawna (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lackofcolor* 
_
And seriously...when will they explain how locke got crippled!!!_

 

Yes, I figured it had something to do with complications with the kidney surgery, but that wasn't it.  I wonder if he tried to kill himself and botched it?  And for the person who pointed out previously that maybe Locke's dad was involved with the island somehow?  I totally forgot he faked his death.  Maybe he will turn up. Arrrgh, can't wait until next week.  Oh, abc usually has a spot for showing next week's preview.  Just look around and you should find it.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 12, 2006)

It will drive me crazy to not have the show for the entire summer.  Maybe I'll give in and buy the 1st season video (I missed a few episodes anyway).

Oooh, I didn't know that Jack operated on Shannon's father.

Could Locke be crippled because those men whom his father was hiding from came after him?


----------



## janelle811 (May 18, 2006)

I'm watching today's episode right now...I'm obsessed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with this show.

Did anybody see the past few episodes?  I'm sooo disappointed for Hurley, since Libby is gone.  I was so excited that he got a girl, and then they have to mess that up!

Alos, did you see the episode where it flashes back to Hurley  in the hospital?  Like, they show that picture of him and his friend, but it's only him there? What's up with that?  I'm really curious to find out about that.

Is anyone else in love with Charlie like I am?  He is my absolute favorite, I would cry if something happened to him!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 18, 2006)

Not in love with Charlie, now Sawyer, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Hurley's friend was imaginary, I felt so bad for him when he realized that he didn't exist.  Nthing seems to go his way, OK maybe Libby was a little ill too (I’m trying to be politically correct), but she really liked him.  Why didn’t he notice that they were in the same hospital?  If she really was a mental health professional, how did she end up as a patient?  How did she get on the same flight as him, could she have been following (stalking) him?

Regarding yesterdays episode (5/17/06), what did Mis Clue mean when she said they couldn’t go get Henry?  Could it be that they can’t cross to that side of the island?

How about that boat approaching them?  Could it be a lost boat, the introduction of new characters?  Could it be sent by the “thers”to remind Michael that he has to keep his promise?  Could it be the “others” on their way to attack them!  AUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Shawna (May 19, 2006)

I can't wait for the two hour finale next week.  Boy I wished some of you lived near me so we could all watch together.  It is much more fun when you have someone to talk to about what's happened


----------



## Ms. Z (May 19, 2006)

You are so right, I have to admit its much more fun when I have someone to  discuss it with.   Besides my child, I only know one other person who's into the show and he lives a bit far from me.

Below is the preview for next week.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkCQ5mOGVi4&eurl=

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I can't wait for the two hour finale next week. Boy I wished some of you lived near me so we could all watch together. It is much more fun when you have someone to talk to about what's happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Who will die next?​


----------



## lackofcolor (May 19, 2006)

They could not go get him because there are always people in the hatch at least 2 and if they went in and got him/killed those people in the hatch then the losties would know that the others did it and go after them in a war.  
And I CANNOT WAIT for Walts flashback next season about what the heck they have been doing with him and the "tests" and I loved how he said they are not who they seem.
More insight that the "others" are pretending to be non-civil in a way because seriously..what type of people that are stranded on an island suddenly get scrubs??(doctor scrubs from claires flashback)
I know who is on the boat but I do not know if you all want me to post it or if you want to wait and see.
But next week does look sooooo good and Charlie is in it a lot for whoever likes him!!!!  (he was on one of those late night shows and said he was in the final one a lot).
And gotta love sayid for actually knowing micheal is not all on the up and up.  
Does anyone have any theories on why the others want those 4?  I have nooooo idea!!  I want to know!! AND HOW THEY KNOW SAWYERS REAL NAME...
And I think the plane crashed by the magnetic pull on the island bc they showed that again with eko's cross being pulled towards something.  AND with micheal and the compass.  He was going NORTH like walt said but if you remember the compass does not work right bc of the magnetic something on the island.  So he was going in the wrong direction hence why he did not end up at the rock like walt said.

Okay this is long but my final thought is:
I loveeeeeeee Alex, Rossous(spelling??) daughter that asked micheal about claire and the baby.  I hope she is in it more next season and i really want her to be reunited with rousso geeez i wish i knew how to spell her name.


----------



## janelle811 (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

  By ZLoves2Shop:
Hurley's friend was imaginary, I felt so bad for him when he realized that he didn't exist. Nthing seems to go his way, OK maybe Libby was a little ill too (I’m trying to be politically correct), but she really liked him. Why didn’t he notice that they were in the same hospital? If she really was a mental health professional, how did she end up as a patient? How did she get on the same flight as him, could she have been following (stalking) him?  
 
Oh, I didn't realize that he figured out that he was imaginary, and that's interesting how you said that maybe she was following him, I never thought of that!

 Quote:

  ZLoves2Shop:  Not in love with Charlie, now Sawyer, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  
 
I really like sawyer too, if charlie hadn't been around then I would probably be in love with him!


I cannot wait to get this season on dvd, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I missed a few episodes b/c I had to work on some wednesday nights, and I just wanna watch all of the episodes straight through!

 Quote:

  By lackofcolor:
But next week does look sooooo good and Charlie is in it a lot for whoever likes him!!!! (he was on one of those late night shows and said he was in the final one a lot).  
 
I saw him too, I was soooo excited when he came on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , I cannot wait for the finale, I am so anxious now!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 24, 2006)

*CAUTION:* POSSIBLE SPOILERS - DO NOT READ IF YOU FEEL IT MAY RUIN TONIGHTS EPISODE.


			
				lackofcolor said:
			
		

> I know who is on the boat but I do not know if you all want me to post it or if you want to wait and see.  C'mon who do you think is on the boat? I think it's Desmond.
> But next week does look sooooo good and Charlie is in it a lot for whoever likes him!!!! (he was on one of those late night shows and said he was in the final one a lot).
> And gotta love sayid for actually knowing micheal is not all on the up and up.   Yeah, I'm glad he figured that out.
> Does anyone have any theories on why the others want those 4? I have nooooo idea!! I want to know!! AND HOW THEY KNOW SAWYERS REAL NAME...On some blogs some people think its because they all saw visions (Kate the horse, Sawyer the boar & horse, Jack his father, Hurley the imaginary friend) but that doesn't work for me because didn't Sayid see Walt.? And I think the plane crashed by the magnetic pull on the island bc they showed that again with eko's cross being pulled towards something. AND with micheal and the compass. He was going NORTH like walt said but if you remember the compass does not work right bc of the magnetic something on the island. So he was going in the wrong direction hence why he did not end up at the rock like walt said.  I'm starting to think that the pilot had something to do with it.  Hmmm, now that I think about it, you could be right,' maybe that is why the food was dropped off by hot air balloon instead of a place.
> ...


----------



## Ms. Z (May 24, 2006)

*Music Video "Ultimate Showdown Lost Ensemble"*

I was just thinking a magnetic force could not have pulled them in; wouldn’t it pull all planes & ships that pass by/over it?  The plane had to be sabotaged; it must have been someone on the plane (maybe the pilot who was pulled out of the plane by the monster). Supposedly some of the passengers were given their tickets, maybe people were paid by the Dharma project to get these certain people on the same plane, remember Claire was given her ticket by her psychic?

Check out video below.  *"Ultimate Showdown Lost Ensemble"*
http://media.putfile.com/Ultimate-Showdown---Lost-Ensemble

2 minute sneak peek of tonight’s episode
http://www.thetailsection.com/lost_headlines/lost_finale_sneak_peek.php


----------



## lackofcolor (May 30, 2006)

so it was that magnetic force, it all built up bc desmond did not push the button, when someone hits the button it lets out the excess magnetic whatever and since he didnt that one time thats why the plane crashed..i am thinking it was a tad confusing too me and the ending left me wanting more but not as much as last season's ending with what was in the vault.  
now i want to know where the others are taking those 3
and now we know they did pretend to live in those huts, will michael really go back to the "real world" or somehow turn around.  i think he will go back to the camp to try and make right and save people.  i dont think thats the last of his charecter at all
and locke and eko will of course be okay and what exactly did that key do and is desond still alive??  i was actually starting to like him!!!!


----------



## JesusShaves (May 30, 2006)

i wanted to avoid this thread till after i downloaded and watched the last ep... heheh!!! Anyone else notice Mr Ekos nipples are always sharp? they could cut ICE!!!!

Wasnt the girl that drowned that talked with Mr eko the daughter of the psychic? And he said to Mr eko that she was ok and that he didnt need to report her as a miracle... so he knew mr eko would get on the plane? Or was that a diff australian guy lol!

This serise wasnt as great as the first.. but still kept me hooked!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes, the girl at the airport is the Psychics daughter.  The woman that went up to them to ask if everything was OK, was Libby.
I had not noticed that about Eko, I'll have to take a better look next season.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesusShaves* 
_i wanted to avoid this thread till after i downloaded and watched the last ep... heheh!!! Anyone else notice Mr Ekos nipples are always sharp? they could cut ICE!!!!

Wasnt the girl that drowned that talked with Mr eko the daughter of the psychic? And he said to Mr eko that she was ok and that he didnt need to report her as a miracle... so he knew mr eko would get on the plane? Or was that a diff australian guy lol!

This serise wasnt as great as the first.. but still kept me hooked!_


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 6, 2006)

The last episode left so many questions.
Are Desmond, Locke & Ecko dead?  NO! They will be back.  Why, Charlie was too calm when he returned to the camp.  When asked about them, he said, oh, they are not back yet?

If not pressing the buttons causes a crash, is it possible that another plane or ship has crashed on the island?  Is this the way they plan to introduce new characters?  They sure need to add to their group, their are too many of the "others".

I don't think Walt & Michael will be able to get away.  Why would they let them go that easily?  Remember when Ms. Klugh asked has he ever been somewhere he is not supposed to be?   Maybe that’s not really Walt.

How about that statue?  
Henry is the leader?????????


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 2, 2006)

LOST Season 3 - Wednesday Oct. 4th    :dancey:​


----------



## Shawna (Oct 5, 2006)

So what did everyone think about the new episode?  I was disappointed that it didn't really explain as much as I had hoped............


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 5, 2006)

I loved the episode.  We got to see how the OTHERS really live, we found out that it was true what some suspected....an under water hatch, we got to see that Sawyer really is in love w/Kate (that made me tear up).


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 5, 2006)

The first 5 minutes of the episode was AMAZING. Benry is really alot smarter than I thought. Im glad next weeks episode is gonna have more of whats happening back at camp.


----------



## Shawna (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_I loved the episode.  We got to see how the OTHERS really live, we found out that it was true what some suspected....an under water hatch, we got to see that Sawyer really is in love w/Kate (that made me tear up).  
_

 

True,  but I guess I wish the episode was 2 hours instead of just one.  I'm just so addicted,  I can't wait for the next episode lol.


----------



## shabdebaz (Oct 10, 2006)

I totally agree, that the premiere should have been 2 hours.  There were so many questions that needed to be answered!  Well, they can't touch on everything all at once so I guess they are going to get to everything in due time.  But it's so hard to be patient!  I want to know what's going on!!!   I LOOOVVE this show, it's brilliant.   

P.S.  I also loved that part when Sawyer gave Kate his food.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, two hours would have been great.
I am so looking forward to tomorrows episode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I read on another site that people saw something hit the plane on Season 3 Ep.1, I see something, but it looks like part of the plane to me, they think it looks like a hatch door.

The 4th photo is supposedly a leaked promo pic.  Who is that child?  Did anyone notice that their were no children on the 1st episode?
 
they wrote: "I think I saw something Hit the plane. A square that looks very similar to the hatch door or something. If you watch the 3 min clip on the abc website you can see it- its right behind the wing. CHeck it out."


----------



## Shawna (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah,  where are all the children they supposedly took from the tail section?  I can't wait until tonight.  I looked at the airplane pics too and it does look like something is hitting the plane rather than breaking off from it.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 11, 2006)

looks like the supposed monster


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 12, 2006)

Great episode last night.  Sun and the bald guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; could the baby be his?!?!

I loved it when Sawyer dismissed Juliets flirting by dumping out the water she gave him.


----------



## Shawna (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't think the baby was the bald guy's because Sun told him she coudn't go through with it even though they were in bed together.  She also swore to Jin that she had not been unfaithful to him when she told him that he was unable to father a child.  I'll bet she's been impregnated with some weird virus from the island.  You know how convoluted this show can get.


----------



## Shawna (Oct 19, 2006)

Thoughts on tonight's episode?  I wish they would have played this one as the first episode instead of the third.  My only complaint about the show is that the story lines are so twisted that I forget a tonne of stuff.  Then when they go back to the storyline,  I am scratching my head and trying to remember what happened.  I can't believe Desmond lived.  I thought he got blown to bits in the season finale.  Still, great show tonight.  I love the Locke flashbacks.  I can't wait to see how he ended up in the wheelchair.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 19, 2006)

Sun did hook up w/the bald guy.  I think that when she said I can't, she meant she can't continue seeing him; remember he said I no longer want to share you.

Last nights episode was good.  I was so shocked at Locke's past activities.

I'm sorry for you Charlie fans, but after last nights episode I want him gone, he has become so bitchy, hate bitchy men.

Next weeks episode looks even better.  If they kill Sawyer, its over!


----------



## Shawna (Oct 19, 2006)

Sawyer better be safe is all I have to say.


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 20, 2006)

I said that if they kill Eko theyre going to have a ton of problems with me. I thought Wednesdays episode was soooo boring, there wasnt enough action.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_ My only complaint about the show is that the story lines are so twisted that I forget a tonne of stuff.  Then when they go back to the storyline,  I am scratching my head and trying to remember what happened._

 
ack this is so true i hate it when some event happens then its never mentioned again (the whole monster thing?) and youre like hmm was that it?


----------



## Shawna (Nov 2, 2006)

I am really really pissed at this show right now.  First off,  they kill one of my favorite characters and then,  when I saw the preview for next week,  they said it is the fall finale???  WTF???  I am going to be really annoyed if next week is the last show of the year.  How can they do that to us?  That means a ten week break before the new shows start up in January??????  I am not happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And what a bunch of mindfucks (sorry,  best way to describe it) the others are.  What is up with Juliet and the weird movie?  It better be a two hour fall finale next week or I might just stop watching,  grrrrrrrr.


----------



## kradge79 (Nov 2, 2006)

Actually, I'm happy they're doing it this way.  That way there will never be any repeats, when Lost is on, its new.  And we'll get 17 episodes straight come January.  The producers got so many complaints with all the repeats last year, they felt this was the best choice.  If you get the chance to listen to the Official Lost Podcast, do so, it is so worth it and the producers are so funny.  I think the show is finally answering some questions, although I kind of like the delayed gratification aspect of it.


----------



## Shawna (Nov 2, 2006)

I guess that makes sense,  but I like watching the repeats.  The show is so convoluted that I need to watch an episode at least twice to catch everything


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 2, 2006)

After next week, the show will not be back until February. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I too don't mind watching re-runs, I hope they replay the episodes.

I am so upset that they killed Eko.  Why couldn't it be another OTHER?!

They better stop torturing Sawyer!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :duel:


----------



## kradge79 (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't think they will be showing the reruns, as ABC will be putting Daybreak on in Lost's place.  We will just have to wait...although Daybreak might be a nice replacement for a little while as it looks like Taye Diggs might take his shirt off.  He is so yummy!


----------



## CincyFan (Nov 5, 2006)

I was reading that NBC is doing something similar with E/R.  They're going to have it share the timeslot with another show, similar to Lost & Daybreak.  That way people always get new programming instead of a bunch of repeats.  I hope they do a recap show for Lost the week before it starts up again.  By February a lot of people won't remember what happened.


----------



## Shawna (Nov 9, 2006)

Well,  as much as I enjoyed last night's episode,  I don't know how I am going to manage to live without it now for 2 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I want to know what happens......


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_Well, as much as I enjoyed last night's episode, I don't know how I am going to manage to live without it now for 2 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want to know what happens......_

 
Me too, I will be lost w/o LOST.  
FYI: It's more like 3 months. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They better not hurt Jack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

go to www.abctv.com and read the LOST message boards & see the old episodes.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Lost*




New episodes in one week!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

OMG I can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I lub me some Sawyer!!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

OMG, OMG, OMG,  it's on in 8 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Well,  the recap show is first, and then the new episode,  but I don't care.  I am so excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will make sure to post my thoughts afterwards.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

The new episode was good; the bus scene practically made me fall off my seat, I was like that Juliet sure make things happen.

Poor Karl & Alex


----------



## Shawna (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

The bus scene was freaky,  but it goes to show how far the company will go to get employees.  The whole episode was wonderful at explaining things.  I still don't get why a fertility expert is on the island,  but ok.  Ben is Alex's dad???  Didn't see that one coming.  That means he has been on that island for at least 16 years,  as long as Rousseau.  Now,  I forget what Rousseau said about how she got there.  Can somebody refresh my memory?  Did she have a husband?  Didn't she say all the people she came with died?  This show is so convoluted.  And what about the scenes from next week?  It's all back to the beach and the other castaways.  Looks to be a great episode too.  I can't wait to see more back story on Desmond.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

puhaha, I swear, this show raises more questions than answers!!!


----------



## linziP123 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

i'm trying not to read any posts because in the uk it isn't coming back until sunday and i don't want to ruin it! but it's a great show and i'm excited baout seeing it again!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Last night's episode was awesome!  I wanted to know more about Desmond's backstory and now I do.  It still didn't answer last season's cliffhanger though.  I want to know what was going on when Penny got the phone call?  Darn show leaves way more questions than answers.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_OMG I can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I lub me some Sawyer!!_

 
Paws off girl, I was here first.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_The bus scene was freaky, but it goes to show how far the company will go to get employees. The whole episode was wonderful at explaining things. I still don't get why a fertility expert is on the island, but ok. Ben is Alex's dad??? Didn't see that one coming. That means he has been on that island for at least 16 years, as long as Rousseau. Now, I forget what Rousseau said about how she got there. Can somebody refresh my memory? Did she have a husband? Didn't she say all the people she came with died? This show is so convoluted. And what about the scenes from next week? It's all back to the beach and the other castaways. Looks to be a great episode too. I can't wait to see more back story on Desmond._

 
Maybe there is something on the island that makes the reproductive system age quickly making them unable to have children, so they recruited Juliet try to help them (remember the x-rays she was shown, she thought it belonged to an elderly woman, and was told the woman was in her 20’s).  

If they can’t have children, maybe this is the reason they kidnap kids.

Alex is not Ben’s natural daughter, remember she was kidnapped from Rousseau, and she claims she killed her husband when he got infected.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Last weeks episode was the best all season; the previews for this week look good too.  I'm so glad that show seems to be picking up again; I don't want it to be abruptly cancelled.

I was really hoping that man w/the eye patch was not an “Other”, the Losties need more people.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don’t love Sawyer anymore; he has not been nice to Kate since they escaped and did not go w/her to save Jack.  Take him; he’s yours (while kicking him to the curb).


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

i really love this show but i have to say this season hasn't been as good as the others..i love a good ending..but there hasnt been that many this season so far...but i love sawyer and desmond


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sabn786* 

 
_i really love this show but i have to say this season hasn't been as good as the others..i love a good ending..but there hasnt been that many this season so far...but i love sawyer and desmond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really? Didn't you like the two episodes with the patch guy?  How about that they are finally giving us answers to some of the mysteries?
I still love the show, and this 2nd half of the season has been better than the 1st  half.


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Really? Didn't you like the two episodes with the patch guy?  How about that they are finally giving us answers to some of the mysteries?
I still love the show, and this 2nd half of the season has been better than the 1st  half._

 

this past weeks episode wasnt that great..but the week before i thought was good with the whole nikki an paolo being buried alive thing..and the whole thing about how locke was put in his weelchair..but i mean in general i dont think its been as good as past seasons IMO


----------



## Shawna (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Lost*






   Argh!  I swear each episode only brings up more questions.  I was happy to see the Kate and Sawyer reunion though.  At least he is being nice to her again.   And who didn't see the Juliette spy thing coming?  My hubby was shocked, but it didn't surprise me at all.


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

yea i wasnt that surprised about that whole juliet spying thing either..i kinda hadda feeling thas what was goin on..i wanna kno if jack an claire ever figure out they're brother an sister..the show is finally getting as good as it was before


----------



## Shawna (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

I keep forgetting that Jack and Claire are brother and sister.  Thanks for the reminder.  There is just so much to keep track of.  I hope we find out what happens to Locke this week and why the others took him along.


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

The show has gotten really good again. Although I am happy that we are getting some answers, now we have a few more.
Where did Lockes father come from?  Where are the OTHERS hiding now?  Where is Danielle, is she OK? 

I knew Juliet could not be trusted, if the OTHERS wanted to be rid of her why would they (1) let her keep the keys to the handcuffs (2)  not change the code for that invisible fence.

I wonder why Juliet has not mentioned to Jack that Claire is his sister; I am sure she knows.  Maybe because they used her as a guinea pig?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am afraid that the Losties are going to be attacked by the OTHERS, and they outnumber them. Why did they kill Nicki & Paolo, we need them!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Info. on characters
http://www.lostpedia.com/wiki/Portal:The_Others


----------



## Shawna (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Last night's episode was great.  I am such a huge Desmond fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So, who was the girl at the end?  I only caught a brief glimpse and I can't remember her from the backstory?


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_Last night's episode was great. I am such a huge Desmond fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So, who was the girl at the end? I only caught a brief glimpse and I can't remember her from the backstory?_

 
Are you sure you want to know, it might be a spoiler for you.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Oh yeah,  I want to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In fact,  I wish you lived near me so we could discuss the show in person lol.  You seem to have such a better memory for the things that have happened in the past than I do.


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_Oh yeah, I want to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact, I wish you lived near me so we could discuss the show in person lol. You seem to have such a better memory for the things that have happened in the past than I do._

 
Actually my memory is pretty bad; I think I remember things because I watch the episodes more than once & because this is my must not miss favorite show.

ABC said that a new character would be introduced that is not a LOSTIE or an OTHER.  Some people believe that their is another group of people on the island (I think its possible, maybe they live underground?) that we have not seen (could they be the ones that whisper?); but in this case, I think its possible that the new female character was hired by Penny to find Desmond. 






I am so scared for what is to come; in the previews it looks like they are about to be attacked or have baby Aaron & Sun (because she is pregnant) kidnapped.

That Juliet is a total Bitch! I can't believe she has managed to fool Jack.  If Locke joins them, its over! I won't care what happens to him anymore (which is very possible, remember the young officer said to him, he is amenable for coercion?) *don't know it that is spelled correctly


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

really...that episode was scary!!! haha i was kinda freaked out..next week looks like its gonna be a good episode..but i have a feeling juliet might be pregnant too..


----------



## Shawna (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sabn786* 

 
_really...that episode was scary!!! haha i was kinda freaked out..next week looks like its gonna be a good episode..but i have a feeling juliet might be pregnant too.._

 
Ohhhh,  now that would make for a good story.  She needs to complete the research in order to save her and her baby's life.  Nice twist.  What I can't believe is that there are only three episodes left before the season finale.  It just doesn't seem possible.  Sigh.


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sabn786* 

 
_but i have a feeling juliet might be pregnant too.._

 
Oh, the horror!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Patchy is back, he startled me! How is it he's alive?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kate might be pregnant?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jin's mother is a prostitute? His dad is a good man; its too bad Jin didn't realize it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 They found flight 815 and all th passengers were dead?!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

I've said it before, but this show just keeps raising more questions than answers.  What the heck was up with Patchy?  How didn't he die?  And where did they find flight 815?  I just can't wrap my head around this show.  To make matters worse,  hubby fell asleep so I can't even talk to him about it yet lol.


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_I've said it before, but this show just keeps raising more questions than answers. What the heck was up with Patchy? How didn't he die? And where did they find flight 815? I just can't wrap my head around this show. To make matters worse, hubby fell asleep so I can't even talk to him about it yet lol._

 
I feel for you, I used to discuss the show w/my son, but he gets in late, so I have to wait until he sees the episode (I record it for him).

I know what you mean about more questions. OK, so Patchy just admitted that the island cures/heals you, but what about him? 
Did he fake his death or did the island cure him of being dead?!  
If it does, does that mean that all the ones who died are coming back?  
Could this be the reason that they burned Colleens corpse instead of burying her? 
Imageine Ethans ugly mug walking around again. AUGHHHHHH! That would be too scary!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That comment about flight 815 didn't make sense to me, the directors/writers have stated that they are not in purgatory, so how could that be?  Could Dharma have staged their deaths back in the US?

You should join the LOST message board at abctv.com


----------



## Shawna (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

I was wondering about the death thing too.  I had a vision of zombies everywhere.......  Patchy must have only looked dead.  He must have been salvageable and the island fixed him.  But, wait a minute, why didn't the island fix some of the survivors that were sick but succumbed to their injuries??  Like Boone?  He was injured, but not dead?  My head hurts


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

The link below contains spoilers. *DO NOT* open if you don’t want to know what is going on/going to happen.
http://spoilerslost.blogspot.com/2007/04/offical-abc-podcast_30.html
P.S. it answers a few questions, but you may want to wait until after you see this Wednesday's episode.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

FYI: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18532839/?GT1=9951

I'm not happy, that is way too long.


----------



## MACHOMULA (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Ok, I just found this thread. Count me in as another Lost junkie. I haven't missed an episode. The mystery while so frustrurating at times is what keeps me hooked.  I don't want this season to end becuase I know we'll have to wait a LONG time for more!  Thanks for all your insight!


----------



## Willa (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

I don't know what to think about the other 3 years to follow...
IMO its too long


----------



## Ms. Z (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACHOMULA* 

 
_Ok, I just found this thread. Count me in as another Lost junkie. I haven't missed an episode. The mystery while so frustrurating at times is what keeps me hooked. I don't want this season to end becuase I know we'll have to wait a LONG time for more! Thanks for all your insight!_

 
I'm glad we have another fan!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

What did you think about last nights episode?  

Well now we know what made Ben lose it, his father was a jerk!

The scene in Jacob's shack scared me a bit, I was expecting something really scary, but saw nothing.  During this scene I was saying Ben is completely CRAZY!; he's performing some kind of parlor trick.  Well I went to the episode on line and it looked like someone else was in the scene, sitting on the chair (I did not notice it while watching it on TV); I saved the screencap, someone is in the room! *see pic below  What did those jars on the window contain?  Who said Help Me!

Ok, what's up with Richard not ageing?  He is as gorgeous now as he was over 20 years ago.

Locke better not be dead!  You know if he doesn't die he is going to give Ben the ass whooping his mama never gave him.

Help me, I'm LOST.

Survival of 'Lost' Character in Doubt
http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=261750&GT1=7703

Lost Season finale
http://tv.msn.com/tv/sweetsweeps2007...03&photoidx=20


----------



## Shawna (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Noooooooo.  I love Locke.  I hope he is going to be ok.  As for the mystery cabin,  I swore when I was watching it for a brief moment I saw somebody in the chair.  My husband laughed at me, but I knew I saw something.  I don't know about the whole waiting until next year for a resolution thing.  I might lose interest.  I would be quite happy if they started running episodes right from the start again.  There is just so much I miss only seeing an episode once or twice.  I would re-watch them again and again if they played them over.  Oh yeah,  I don't know how Richard still looks so good after twenty years,  but I'll watch him for another twenty!  Lol


----------



## Ms. Z (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_Oh yeah, I don't know how Richard still looks so good after twenty years, but I'll watch him for another twenty! Lol_

 
You & me both!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can watch the episodes on www.abctv.com & the video set is released in maybe July-August.

I read that the DVD set will not go on sale until the end of the year.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The season finale (5/23) is two hours; I'm ordering pizza & shutting off my phone.  Even a 50% off sale at MAC won't get me to miss it.


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

OH MY GAWSH!!!! BEST EPISODE IN TELEVISION HISTORY EVER!!!!!

I love lost, can't wait for the next season


----------



## Ms. Z (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Last nights episode was great! Except that I didn't like the way they wrote the meeting of Alex w/Danielle; I was hoping it would be one of those touching weepy moments.
 
Not being able to see what Jack tore out of the paper is driving me crazy.  Who is in the casket? My guess....Ben or Locke.

It had me jumping up & down & cheering! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go Hurley, Sayid & Juliet (who finally scored a point w/me).  And how about that Jack beating Ben to a pulp?!YESSSSSSSS!

I can't beleive Bernard; could he give up the information any quicker?  I think its time for Rose to get a quickie island divorce.

Locke has totally lost it!  A few episodes ago he said he could not kill anyone, but look how easily he shot Naomi!

Poor Charlie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9 months w/no LOST, how will I survive?​Michael Emerson of Lost (radio interview)*Scroll down to his picture
http://www.wrif.com/dm/


----------



## Shawna (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

I had to wait until today to check the thread out because I am three hours behind you guys and I didn't want to see spoilers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   WOW!  Last night was fantastic.  I thought I caught a bit of the newspaper clipping saying something like "residents mourned the loss"  I haven't been to any online forums to see what other people saw and my husband says I am out of it.  Maybe.  That's what I thought I saw.  I don't think it would be Ben or Locke because I don't think Jack would be upset at their loss.  He seemed sad.  Plus it was Kate's number he called so it must be somebody that connected with the two of them like Sawyer (although I think that is who she was talking about when she said she had to get back to him)   I don't think Locke or Ben would leave the island if they had the choice.   I can't believe we have to wait that long until the next episode now.  *runs to find online lost forums*


----------



## Shawna (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Oh yeah,  what the heck was up with Walt talking to John?  Was that a hallucination or did Michael and Walt not really leave the island???


----------



## Ms. Z (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_Oh yeah, what the heck was up with Walt talking to John? Was that a hallucination or did Michael and Walt not really leave the island???_

 
I think its that thing that Shannon & Sayid witnessed where he pops up from nowhere (but he's physically not there).


----------



## kradge79 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

It was such a great episode! I loved the stuff with Hurley, he is so my favorite.  And Charlie's death was so sad.  I think the person in the casket was Ben, as Jack seemed upset and as one of my coworkers said, maybe that was Jack's last hope to get back to the island.  Ben had to have known where they were, right? The Walt stuff was pretty cool too, he looked so old.  I think that Bernard giving up the info helped them in the end, as obviously Naomi was lying.  Too bad Jack didn't listen, I guess we won't find out until Feb, huh? What to do, what to do...


----------



## Ms. Z (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACHOMULA* 

 
_Ok, I just found this thread. Count me in as another Lost junkie. I haven't missed an episode. The mystery while so frustrurating at times is what keeps me hooked. I don't want this season to end becuase I know we'll have to wait a LONG time for more! Thanks for all your insight!_

 
Welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kradge79* 

 
_ I think the person in the casket was Ben, as Jack seemed upset and as one of my coworkers said, maybe that was Jack's last hope to get back to the island. Ben had to have known where they were, right?  huh?_

 



You could be right, I had not thought of that.  
In a few weeks I will miss the show so much that I will re-watch the entire 3rd season.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

I'm really missing it too.  Just the other day I was thinking how cool the show is going to be when it comes back on in the fall, and then I realised that isn't happening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm going to rent the entire series and watch it from the start.


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

I'll have to find the screencap for you guys, but a fan zoomed in and found the text for the newspaper. It was not Ben, unless Ben is going by another name. I'll try to find it and post it later... the guy commited suicide.


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

One more month before Season 4 begins!​Have you seen the new trailors?
http://abc.go.com/primetime/lost/index?pn=index

http://www.tvweek.com/blogs/james-hibberd/2007/12/where_lost_is_found_thursdays.php


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Lost*

Ooooooops!​
Were the 2 threads combined?


----------



## mexicana32 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Lost*

*Just 22 days for the season premier*





*I´m Sawyer´s fan *


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Lost*







So happy it's back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​Did you see the commercial? It said to go to www.flyoceanicair.com

You should also visit find815.com

I feel so sorry for Hurley......his future looks bleak.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Lost*

I'm so happy it's finally back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! And as always instead of answering questions it left me with many more. I can't wait to see how this season plays out.


----------



## XShear (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Lost*

Whoo! Good TV is finally back!! So stoked! Last nights episode was fantastic and full of questions ... seriously, can this show get any better?!?


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XShear* 

 
_Whoo! Good TV is finally back!! So stoked! Last nights episode was fantastic and full of questions ... seriously, can this show get any better?!?




_

 
Yeah, it can, you have to see next weeks preview!


----------



## XShear (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_Yeah, it can, you have to see next weeks preview!_

 

I did ... and, this is going to be the best season of Lost, by far!


----------



## user79 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Lost*

I watched the 1st episode of season 4 tonight....honestly, it was good, but I was expecting something more. I jumped a few times watching it, but after SUCH a long pause in the show, I was expecting fireworks, to pull me right back into it. It was just like more of the same...?


----------



## XShear (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I watched the 1st episode of season 4 tonight....honestly, it was good, but I was expecting something more. I jumped a few times watching it, but after SUCH a long pause in the show, I was expecting fireworks, to pull me right back into it. It was just like more of the same...?_

 
I had the same thoughts. I'm hoping it'll get it "sparks" back once they come and "rescue" them. But, this is such a good show, I'm willing to see it through ...


----------



## threelittlebirds (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Lost*

Spoiler alert************

So who do you think the Oceanic 6 are?  Jack, Kate, Hurley...maybe Sawyer?  I was thinking that Sun would have been brought back, or maybe Claire.


----------



## sitasati (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Lost*

Omg they got rid of some of the actors? I hope NOT SAWYER. I love him. lol


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Lost*

Interview w/Jorge Garcia
http://www.eonline.com/gossip/kristin/detail/index.jsp?uuid=484ef4ea-19b1-4e42-ae78-d57998c34318





LOST Sneak Peaks
http://www.eonline.com/gossip/kristin/detail/index.jsp?uuid=35c590a4-be19-44ad-936e-f2db598bf02a


----------



## macmistress (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Lost*

claire
sun
jack
kate
hurley
sayid
bentham


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 7, 2008)

I used to really like LOST but then shit just got waaaaaaay too confusing and I stopped caring.

I still watch it occasionally because my brother in law and mother in law are REALLY into it. I saw the season finale and I was still like "wtf?"


----------



## couturesista (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmistress* 

 
_claire
sun
jack
kate
hurley
sayid
bentham_

 
 Claire is now with Jack's dad, which is her dad too! The six are:

 Jack, Kate, Hurley, Sayid, Sun, and Erin. Claire ran off into the woods and never came back, until she showed up in Jacob's cabin with Jack's dad in the season finale. And we finally know who was in the casket in Jack's flashforward, it was Locke! Sorry, if I spoiled this for anyone, its been weeks since the finale, I hope everyone else has seen it by now.


----------



## rbella (Jun 9, 2008)

What the hell ever happened with that episode where Jack was in Asia with Bai Ling (can't remember her character name) and he got the tattoo on his arm that doesn't say what he thought it said?  Did they ever resolve that?  I can't remember?????????


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Oct 1, 2008)

I just started watching the eps online and I was into it until Ana Lucia came along. This character annoys me to no end. Please tell me she dies. Please? I'd like to keep watching this =[


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 1, 2008)

She dies! lol

Ok I don't get how the heck they can move the island??! Ack! I loooove this show. I have the 3 seasons, and the 4th one comes out early December. 

Theories anyone for the next season?


----------



## kittykit (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_I just started watching the eps online and I was into it until Ana Lucia came along. This character annoys me to no end. Please tell me she dies. Please? I'd like to keep watching this =[_

 
I couldn't stand Ana Lucia either. I want more Sawyer


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 1, 2008)

Ha! I'm glad I'm not the only one who didn't like Ana Lucia.
Charlie was totally my favorite, I miss him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gah, I want more LOST!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brokenxbeauty* 

 
_Ha! I'm glad I'm not the only one who didn't like Ana Lucia.
Charlie was totally my favorite, I miss him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gah, I want more LOST!_

 
I loved Charlie too! Ana Lucia was effin annoying dude. Ugh. I want the DVDs for season 4 now! So I can lock myself in my room w/ a bucket of popcorn!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 2, 2008)

Ana Lucia is coming baaackk! I can't wait for the premiere. I've been watching the first season on G4, good stuff!


----------



## ximenall (Oct 2, 2008)

Fan form Mexico city.
I love when Jack and Kate are together.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Ana Lucia is coming baaackk! I can't wait for the premiere. I've been watching the first season on G4, good stuff!_

 
Really, she's coming back?!?!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Oct 2, 2008)

Only for one episode, I believe.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 25, 2009)

100th Episode is Wednesday! This is the ONLY show I have watched EVERY episode of EVERY season. (on dvd I hate watching it on TV) but I just might give in and watch on Wednesday.

I love Hurley, He is my favorite character.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 26, 2009)

Desmond and Miles are my favorites.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 26, 2009)

Im obsessed! lol I set my DVR so I can watch it cus I usually close wednesdays.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 26, 2009)

I enjoy Lost, but I really really have to let it build up. I only watch after I have about 2-3 episodes recorded on my DVR... otherwise the sudden cliffhanger leaves me really unsatisfied. It just seems like what happens per episode is such little content that I really have to watch a few episodes to feel like I got some real story.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I enjoy Lost, but I really really have to let it build up. I only watch after I have about 2-3 episodes recorded on my DVR... otherwise the sudden cliffhanger leaves me really unsatisfied. It just seems like what happens per episode is such little content that I really have to watch a few episodes to feel like I got some real story._

 


I know what you mean. I downloaded all of the seasons off the internet and watched them back to back, but now that I am caught up its just not the same. I really like it but I can't stand the "cliff hangers"


----------



## Kinderwhore (May 3, 2009)

Daniel Faraday needs to be the mother of my children.


----------



## lanathastar (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_Daniel Faraday needs to be the mother of my children._

 
ITA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Am I the only one that gets a little sad after every episode ends.. just knowing that with every episode we're getting closer and closer to the end of the season. Or am I just entirely too into the show? lol


----------



## leenybeeny (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_Daniel Faraday needs to be the mother of my children._

 
YES, he is SOOOOO nerdy-sexy... droooool


----------



## couturesista (May 3, 2009)

Can someone tell me the ending to last wed. episode? I fell asleep and missed it. The last thing I remember seeing was The Others finding the guy in Sawyer's closet, after that I was out. If its a spoiler for anyone, can someone pm me, pretty please? And yes Daniel is a cutie and so is Sayid, crazy, but hot! oh snap, I forgot what happened to Desmond in the hospital?


----------



## Mabelle (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_Daniel Faraday needs to be the mother of my children._

 
Eww? Really? I hate that guy! Sketchy, weaselly little jerk! And he's a bad actor (i find). I just cringe every time i see him, and i LOVE nerds.

I guess i can't get over what a loser that actor played in Saving Private Ryan.

I seriously want to him him though...with a shovel.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Can someone tell me the ending to last wed. episode? I fell asleep and missed it. The last thing I remember seeing was The Others finding the guy in Sawyer's closet, after that I was out. If its a spoiler for anyone, can someone pm me, pretty please? And yes Daniel is a cutie and so is Sayid, crazy, but hot! oh snap, I forgot what happened to Desmond in the hospital?_

 
The one on 4/29/09 entitled "The Variable"

Lost: The Variable Recap - TV.com

Hope that helps!


----------



## Kinderwhore (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Eww? Really? I hate that guy! Sketchy, weaselly little jerk! And he's a bad actor (i find). I just cringe every time i see him, and i LOVE nerds.

I guess i can't get over what a loser that actor played in Saving Private Ryan.

I seriously want to him him though...with a shovel._

 
Dang girl, tell us how you really feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can relate though, I feel the same way about Kate. You know, minus the Saving Private Ryan stuff.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_Dang girl, tell us how you really feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can relate though, I feel the same way about Kate. You know, minus the Saving Private Ryan stuff._

 
I don't like Kate either...I like Jack...I like Sawyer...I like Jack.  Give me a friggin' break already!  Every time I see her I want to smack her upside the head.  It's insulting that she's supposed to be a "strong" female on the show!

OK rant over...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 4, 2009)

Do you think Faraday is going to die? or do you think they will take him to the temple to save him?


----------



## Mabelle (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_Dang girl, tell us how you really feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can relate though, I feel the same way about Kate. You know, minus the Saving Private Ryan stuff._

 
lol.  well, since you asked ....
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I don't like Kate either...I like Jack...I like Sawyer...I like Jack.  Give me a friggin' break already!  Every time I see her I want to smack her upside the head.  It's insulting that she's supposed to be a "strong" female on the show!

OK rant over...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree. I liked Kate for a while... prob. because i find her so pretty. But she's such stupid and she keeps jerking Jack around. He deserves better. And now Swayer is happy with Juliette and stupid needy confused Kate shows up to mess everything up!!

I think Juliette is more of the "strong female". Juliette is awesome! Woooot! Team Juliette!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Do you think Faraday is going to die? or do you think they will take him to the temple to save him?_

 
DEAD!!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 5, 2009)

I hope they keep him alive, I like Faraday!


----------



## Mabelle (May 7, 2009)

Guys, if Kate fucks things up for Swayer and Juliette, i will seriously end her.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Guys, if Kate fucks things up for Swayer and Juliette, i will seriously end her._

 
seriously, Im getting really really sick of kate.


----------



## Kalico (May 9, 2009)

Juliette pisses me off. I can't stand her. I think it's her mannerisms and the way she talks.

<3 Jack!


----------



## hawaii02 (May 9, 2009)

This is a bit OT, but the new Ace of Cakes episode tonight featured the cast of Lost. The whole AOC crew went to Hawaii to do this cake for them with the characters made in fondant. Sawyer and Faraday were nicely featured in the end


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 10, 2009)

yeah I had seen the pictures of that cake on facebook, 

As much as i love the cakes that the AOC crew has made, none of them look like they would be very good to eat. They all look like they would be extremely dry. ( you know, like most wedding cakes)


----------



## hawaii02 (May 10, 2009)

I would have to get past paying the $1000 for one first


----------



## Kinderwhore (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_seriously, Im getting really really sick of kate._

 
I don't expect them to ever kill her off (boo!), but I hated the bullet fake-out in last week's episode. Stop toying with my emotions like that, Lost! That half second of pure joy was shot down quickly.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_I don't expect them to ever kill her off (boo!), but I hated the bullet fake-out in last week's episode. Stop toying with my emotions like that, Lost! That half second of pure joy was shot down quickly._

 





I know what you mean.  I was like YES...then followed by NOOOOO when it didn't happen.  She is so annoying; I would hate to even have to play a character like that (well except the getting to kiss both Jack & Sawyer part)!  

Although I have to say I find Sayid the sexiest guy on the show...anyone else with me?  Swayer does come 2nd though.


----------



## Mabelle (May 11, 2009)

i do like swayer a lot, but i really dont find him sexy. His looks don't appeal to me, but his personality does. 

Mmmmmm Desmond.


----------



## spectrolite (May 14, 2009)

OMG just watched the finale... AMAZING!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So much happened, so many MORE questions need to be answered. 

And mmmmmm Richard.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 14, 2009)

Omg ultimate cliff hanger! wtf J.J? lol Ah!! We have to wait till 2010!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Omg ultimate cliff hanger! wtf J.J? lol Ah!! We have to wait till 2010! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Totally agree! The worst or best teaser ever too...(depending on how you look at it)... an eye opening? Fantastic.


----------



## Mabelle (May 15, 2009)

What the flip! that was a total mind fuck.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Omg ultimate cliff hanger! wtf J.J? lol Ah!! We have to wait till 2010! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know...are you kidding me???  How can they keep us waiting that long.  This show is so friggin' confusing that I'm not going to remember what went on by 2010.


----------



## kittykit (May 20, 2009)

Watched the season finale... omg! We've to wait till 2010??!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 20, 2009)

The name of this show is so apropriate, I am so f***ing LOST in it. Haha... I still watch it, cause my hubby loves it, but half of the shit I dont understand anymore. My favorite season was the first one, I hope the last one will be as good as the first one and we gonna understand everything. lol


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 21, 2010)

I had to revive this thread because the final season is almost here...February 2nd!  I hope they finally tie up all loose ends and explain everything.  Can't wait!!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't wait! So sad it's the last season but I'm ready for some answers


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 31, 2010)

Soon we will get our LOST fix!  I am hoping this last season is a mind-blower.  I have been a loyal viewer since the very first episode.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 1, 2010)

I watched the 2 hour finale from last season that was on last week just to get myself caught up again.  The show is so confusing and it seems like it has been off for so long that I needed a refresher!!  Can't wait for tomorrow!!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 6, 2010)

What did everyone think of the premiere?  I thought it was great, but added even more questions to the many we already had.  I am looking forward to this final season, LOST has been an amazing ride, even through the low points.


----------

